# Wow!!! Tuhon Ray Dionaldo Demonstrates The Kerambit!!!



## Guro Harold (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Tuhon Ray has been on the roll in terms of releasing a ton of material! Alot he is giving me away. This clip is an incredible example of this.

Ladies and gentlemen, this clip shows Tuhon Ray demonstrating the Kerambit templates.

Clip info: FCS Kali Winter Gathering 2007, FCS Headquarters School, Tampa, Fl.

Lakan Guro Harold Evans
Southeastern US Director
FCS-Kali


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 31, 2008)

Man, that's a great clip.  I've already watched it several times!
Thanks for posting.

David


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 31, 2008)

Great stuff!


----------



## geezer (Jan 7, 2009)

Guro Harold said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Tuhon Ray has been on the roll in terms of releasing a ton of material! Alot he is giving me away. This clip is an incredible example of this.
> 
> ...



Definitely cool. I'm always amazed to see such fluidity, grace and lethality of movement...

...but on the other hand, sometimes Ray's movements seem so ornate and fancy, that they strike me more like Wushu than real combat. Maybe that's just my ignorance showing. The only knife technique I can apply whole heartedly _is running away like my life depended on it._


----------



## stickarts (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## swiftpete (Jan 8, 2009)

He looks unstoppable. Great stuff!


----------



## Brian Johns (Jan 12, 2009)

Very nice; thanks for posting, Harold !!


----------



## Sandstorm (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, seen much of Tuhon Ray's work. He has a wonderful understanding of body mechanics and such impressive fluidity.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice and fluid.


----------

